# Bürgerburo & Marriage Cerificate



## hasli (Oct 18, 2016)

Dear All,
Today I had gone to Bürgerburo to register residence.
I am non-EU. Married to non-EU and have 1 child.
Bürgerburo asked me for original marriage certificate and birth certificate. 
I produced to them and the Bürgerburo told me that the marriage certificate and birth certificate needs to be proofed (prüfung). 
Both of the certificate are legalized and apostilled from my country. 
I also gave them sworn translation. 
Bürgerburo told me that they still need to send to some other office for verifying and it will take few weeks to do this.
Is this normal ? Will it delay Aüslanderbehorde processes ? Anyone else faced this ?
Thank you


----------

